# Nation Hospiral Abu Dhabi



## shabs1

Dear All

I got offered a job at the Nation Hospital (Abu Dhabi) in operating theatres

anyone else been offered job out there
as far as I know there is a delay due to some paperwork issues and so the hospital has not opened yet

if anyone has accommodation details please let me know

kind regards

Shabs


----------



## shabs1

also, anyone still awaiting HAAD license/clearance?
I am told it can take up to 1 2months?! is that true?!


----------



## 1226058

Hi Shabs1
There are a few threads from people who have been offered a job there. Congratulations. I also hope to be going soon. Currently been waiting nearly 10 months for HAAD clearance though. Hopefully we will hear when the hospital will be opening soon too.


----------



## shabs1

jostardust said:


> Hi Shabs1
> There are a few threads from people who have been offered a job there. Congratulations. I also hope to be going soon. Currently been waiting nearly 10 months for HAAD clearance though. Hopefully we will hear when the hospital will be opening soon too.


my goodness!!
10 months!! i havent even started it yet! 

as for the hospital...i hear it is almost complete and just the last final sign off/commisioning going through


----------



## 1226058

Not sure why mine has taken so long tbh since others had there HAAD in 3 to 6 months. I did hear that they hope to be fully functional within the next few months. Keep me posted


----------



## HappyMidwife

I've just been told that my HAAD is complete and I can hand in my notice, so one step closer!


----------



## 1226058

Thats great news . when did you put your paperwork in. Im getting worried now. Will you be going in novemeber then.


----------



## shabs1

HappyMidwife said:


> I've just been told that my HAAD is complete and I can hand in my notice, so one step closer!


yep great news indeed!!!
did it also take you 10 months?!!


----------



## HappyMidwife

Hi all,
I was offered the job and started the process back in march so has taken 8 months. Hang on in there, I have to now work notice so I don't think I will be there until the new year xx


----------



## 1226058

HappyMidwife said:


> Hi all,
> I was offered the job and started the process back in march so has taken 8 months. Hang on in there, I have to now work notice so I don't think I will be there until the new year xx


So happy for you. And still get xmas at home. I know you were having doubts back in the summer. Been a long year. Just wish i had a date now too. 
Do you know where you will stay. I got my pre employment handbook last week which gave me a list of websites to look at to find accommodation.


----------



## shabs1

jostardust said:


> So happy for you. And still get xmas at home. I know you were having doubts back in the summer. Been a long year. Just wish i had a date now too.
> Do you know where you will stay. I got my pre employment handbook last week which gave me a list of websites to look at to find accommodation.


Hi mate
I too got a handbook last few weeks ago. Very informative and really looking forward to going out there - although dreading the haad application process.

as for the application itself, do you do it through the hospital itself or do we have to do it ourselves?

kind regards


----------



## 1226058

The hospital will arrange it and ask you for your documents. I started the process in january.


----------



## HappyMidwife

:


jostardust said:


> So happy for you. And still get xmas at home. I know you were having doubts back in the summer. Been a long year. Just wish i had a date now too.
> Do you know where you will stay. I got my pre employment handbook last week which gave me a list of websites to look at to find accommodation.


It's a relief to know that things are finally starting to move forward but also nice to know that I will have a Christmas at home before going 😬

I got the handbook too. I had banked on the staff accommodation but as that's not an option anymore I'm hoping to either find a decent little appartment or find some flat mates ☺ It's tricky because it appears that the standard varies greatly but more flat mates means a bigger nicer place to live with company. Who knows? Have you had an update yet? X


----------



## 1226058

Whic recruitment company are you with. Im just waiting for an update. Yes standards of flats do vary greatly. Will have to book hotel for a few weeks first. The nicest flats generally want a years rent with 2 cheques up front. Also the further out you are the cheaper so will probs have to rent a car. I cantwait to be back there again though


----------



## HappyMidwife

:tea:


jostardust said:


> Whic recruitment company are you with. Im just waiting for an update. Yes standards of flats do vary greatly. Will have to book hotel for a few weeks first. The nicest flats generally want a years rent with 2 cheques up front. Also the further out you are the cheaper so will probs have to rent a car. I cantwait to be back there again though


I went with cavendish professionals. You? Yes indeed I'm seeing that I might need to sort out a car, is it generally expensive out there. How long since you've been back. X


----------



## 1226058

2 years now but i was provided accom kast time. I have a driving licence which was easy to organize and car rental isnt too pricey. Im with medacs. What depart u working. Would be good to get to know people before going.


----------



## HappyMidwife

jostardust said:


> 2 years now but i was provided accom kast time. I have a driving licence which was easy to organize and car rental isnt too pricey. Im with medacs. What depart u working. Would be good to get to know people before going.


Ah cool so not too long ago. I was gutted about the accommodation and really considered not going but it's an adventure so I'm going for it. I'm hoping I'll find some people that would be willing to share an apartment or something. I'm going to be in maternity. You? Yes it would be good to know a few more people. Where are you located in the U.K. Should try to get a meet up x


----------



## shabs1

HappyMidwife said:


> Ah cool so not too long ago. I was gutted about the accommodation and really considered not going but it's an adventure so I'm going for it. I'm hoping I'll find some people that would be willing to share an apartment or something. I'm going to be in maternity. You? Yes it would be good to know a few more people. Where are you located in the U.K. Should try to get a meet up x


I hear ya with the adventure aspect!
Really looking forward to the adventure of it!
sent all my haad stuff off so now waiting!

hope to see u all soon in Abu Dhabi!


----------



## 1226058

good uck with the process. Shouldnt take so long now. U go end of december. Have a couple weeks left at current job now.


----------



## shabs1

jostardust said:


> good uck with the process. Shouldnt take so long now. U go end of december. Have a couple weeks left at current job now.


Thank you mate

all in all how long did it take you from submitting ur HAAD to getting the confirmation?

some thing does seem to be happening i must admit - been received more information through regards to accomodation and work hours etc
also working in operating theatres!

got told possibly two months for the HAAD process as the hospital do it on my behalf - i will take that! cannot wait to get out there!!!


----------



## shabs1

i was with pulse international


----------



## 1226058

shabs1 said:


> Thank you mate
> 
> all in all how long did it take you from submitting ur HAAD to getting the confirmation?
> 
> some thing does seem to be happening i must admit - been received more information through regards to accomodation and work hours etc
> also working in operating theatres!
> 
> got told possibly two months for the HAAD process as the hospital do it on my behalf - i will take that! cannot wait to get out there!!!


Hi Shabs1
I meant to say good luck, I leave in 5 weeks. I submitted January 2015 so quite some time ago but HAAD were making a lot of changes at that time so there was a backlog. Normally takes 2-6 months for HAAD. Also, with so many people going through last year they were inundated. I will be working in OPD but have worked in theatres here also. Did you find out anymore regarding accommodation and shifts etc? Have you worked in UAE before. I have and am really looking forward to going back. My HAAD came back a few weeks ago, so Im currently working notice period and awaiting labour licence now. 
Dont give up the waiting though


----------



## shabs1

jostardust said:


> Hi Shabs1
> I meant to say good luck, I leave in 5 weeks. I submitted January 2015 so quite some time ago but HAAD were making a lot of changes at that time so there was a backlog. Normally takes 2-6 months for HAAD. Also, with so many people going through last year they were inundated. I will be working in OPD but have worked in theatres here also. Did you find out anymore regarding accommodation and shifts etc? Have you worked in UAE before. I have and am really looking forward to going back. My HAAD came back a few weeks ago, so Im currently working notice period and awaiting labour licence now.
> Dont give up the waiting though


Hi Jostardust!

I have finally submitted all my documents off - took me a while to get all the different documents/certificates they wanted and to have them scanned etc. I got an email from NAtion today saying maybe 2 months for the HAAD to be complete so hoping its soon! cannot wait for the adventure!

regards and hopefully see you soon


----------



## shabs1

1226058 said:


> Hi Shabs1
> I meant to say good luck, I leave in 5 weeks. I submitted January 2015 so quite some time ago but HAAD were making a lot of changes at that time so there was a backlog. Normally takes 2-6 months for HAAD. Also, with so many people going through last year they were inundated. I will be working in OPD but have worked in theatres here also. Did you find out anymore regarding accommodation and shifts etc? Have you worked in UAE before. I have and am really looking forward to going back. My HAAD came back a few weeks ago, so Im currently working notice period and awaiting labour licence now.
> Dont give up the waiting though


Hi guys

so i think the issue for the delays with HAAD was the changes it was going through hence why it took some people 12 months
I think the HAAD application process has been fixed now and so should be a lot smoother - i been quoted two months give or take.

also as for shifts...i think they said 12 hour shifts and u work 4 days with three days off

i have not worked in UAE before so exciting times!!!


----------

